# R.I.P Dragon. 16.08.06 - 22.10.07



## Figment (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys, i know i haven't been on here in ages, but the passing of my baby girl Dragon made me feel i needed to come back.

She was my first rat ever, and i couldn't imagine loving anyone or anything more than i love her.
She got sick a few months back , and has been on meds... Since then her health was a bit of a yoyo, and we went through several different types of meds... She eventually decided that she didn't want to take them any more, and she would struggle so much... But i still did my best to get her to take them...

The day she died she was a little bit off... I could tell that she wasn't well... But at one point she made the effort(and i could see it took a lot) to climb up the stairs to the bedroom... Her favourite place to be.

That night she spent a couple of hours sleeping on my boyfriend's lap... She loved him so much, so i am glad they got that time... And her last hour was with me... Michael and i were both with her when she started to seize and stopped breathing...

I am so sad to have lost my baby girl... And it feels so lonely now, especially at night... In the last few months she didn't go in the cage at all, but spent every day and night out... She slept in bed with us at night...

She has been cremated, and will stay in the bedroom, her favourite place in the whole house...

I still can't believe she is gone... Even though the whole urn thing seems to make it certain, it is still just so hard to think about her not being here... not being in our bed... Not hugging us...

Everything is the same... But just so different...

R.I.P Dragon. I will always remember and love you!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry that you had to loss him


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Im so sorry :-(


----------

